# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Welchen Ski

## noox

Hab grad gelesen, dass Ski häuer ziemlich günstig wären, weil die Händler noch viele Vorhjahresmodelle lagernd haben. Nachdem bei mir eh schon die Bindung auseinanderbricht und der Ski uralt ist, wäre das vermutlich kein so schlechter Zeitpunkt.

Bräuchten tät ich einen preiswerten Allrounder: A bissl pisten-carven, a bissl abseits, a bissl hupfen.

Bin leider kein so Ski-Experte. Ist euch da einer Speziell aufgefallen? Soll ich bei 173 eigentlich eher zu einem 165er greifen? Zur Zeit hab ich einen 170er.

----------


## georg

> Hab grad gelesen, dass Ski häuer ziemlich günstig wären, weil die Händler noch viele Vorhjahresmodelle lagernd haben.


 Auf alle Fälle. Die Lager sind voll, heuer wurden um die 30% weniger Ski produziert weil vom letzten Jahr noch so viel übrig war. Also ruhig runterhandeln kurz bevors dich raushaun.  :Smile: 



> Soll ich bei 173 eigentlich eher zu einem 165er greifen? Zur Zeit hab ich einen 170er.


 Ich fahre mit 182 unter anderem auch auf der Piste 170er. Neben 160er Tourenski und 150er Funcarver. Also du kannst ruihg zu kurzen Ski greifen, die drehen einfach leichter und sind im Gelände besser zu handhaben.
Einziges Argument für längere Ski ist runterheizen. Länge läuft. Kürzere Ski sind halt nervöser und führen nicht so gut. Das wars dann aber schon.



> Bräuchten tät ich einen preiswerten Allrounder: A bissl pisten-carven, a bissl abseits, a bissl hupfen.


 In der Liga kenn i mi ned so aus. Aber ich bin sowieso parteiisch, daher kann ich keine Modelle empfehlen.  :Wink:

----------


## Bine

BLIZZARD!

schaust dir am besten die homepage an welcher für dich in frage kommen würde... www.blizzard.at

allerdings weiß ich nicht wie gut du fährst und wenn du nicht so sicher auf den ski bist und das carven ned so drauf hast würd ich ned unbedingt einen extremen carving ski empfehlen! is a voll blödsinn was alle immer sagen, dass du dir damit leichter tust!

naja...schau dir die ski mal an von blizzard! gib bescheid wenn dir einer zusagt! bekomm an guten preis  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## noox

Also falls ein Blizzard für mich in Frage käme, würde ich mich gerne melden. Danke! Ich muss sagen, dass ich immer einen Atomic hatte und ich bei einen Markenwechsel ein paarmal drüber schlafen muss.

Ich glaub Skifahren kann ich schon. Tiefschnee leider nicht (ich komm runter, aber net schön). Carven kann ich auch. Letztes Jahr hatte ich allerdings (erstmals) zuwenig Kraft dafür. Muss ich heuer mehr trainieren. Tiefschneefahren möchte ich auch noch besser lernen.

----------


## Bine

naja...ich denk mal ein markenwechsel is beim skifahren nicht so dramatisch! ja kalr, wenn man auf atomic eingestellt is...dann will ma auf einmal ned an blizzard fahren!
aber bei den ski sind eh scho fast alle marken sehr gut!  und ob man besser oder schlechter fährt kommt ned auf die marke drauf an! der atomic is halt da hermann maier schi und daher sehr beliebt  :Mr. Yellow:  
aber wenn man so fahren würde, was die ski hergeben (z.b. blizzard) dann würd man eh weltmeister werden!  :Cool:  

ich will da jetzt ned den blizzard einreden oder so...ich will nur sagen, dass es da bei ski heut zutage nimmer so deutliche unterschiede gibt! und ich kann nur aus eigener erfahrung sagen, dass die blizzard SUPER sind! 
also, schlaf mal drüber und informier dich ein bissl und dann kannst ma ja bescheid geben...

----------


## smOoh

jaa Atomic,hab die Metrons (2tes Paar nun) und sehr geil zum Pisten fahren.Ziehen sauber durch die Kurven.Off-Piste geht trotzt der kurzen Längen erstaunlich gut.Vollgas geht auch,da die Dinger Sack schwer sind.Aber das is dann beim Tricksen wieder von Nachteil (und beim Tragen,das ist echt anstengend :Rolleyes: )

lg

----------


## noox

Das mit dem Markenwechsel ist eh mehr a psychologische Geschichte als der Glaube, dass bestimmte Ski net so gut wären  :Wink:

----------


## smOoh

Ich hätte dir die jetzt auch ohne deine Markenwechsel ''Ängste'' empfohlen.Bin einfach voll und ganz von den Brettern überzeugt.Wobei ich denke das heutzutage kein Ski mehr Bullshit ist und das die meisten wohl ein bissl Powder mitmachen.

----------


## georg

> der atomic is halt da hermann maier schi und daher sehr beliebt


 D Hörmann fahrt heuer HEAD.  :Wink: 



> kommt ned auf die marke drauf an!


 Sehr richtig, die Unterschiede zwischen den Modellen der 'HErsteller ist größer als zwischen Marken. Wobei es mittlerweile im höherpreisigen Bereich so viele Modelle gibt, dass es ziemlich sicher Ski gibt, die es einfach nur von einer Marke zu kaufen gibt..



> Wobei ich denke das heutzutage kein Ski mehr Bullshit ist


 Doch, alle geschäumten.

----------


## noox

Was verstehst du unter höherpreisigen Modelle? Angeblich bekommt man heuer noch um 300-400 Euro Ski, die letztes Jahr >700 gekostet haben.

----------


## georg

Genau die. Also alles was Normalpreis so ca. über 250 Euro ist. 700 ist schon eher das Ende bei Serienproduktion.

Allerdings würde ich anmerken, dass ein teurerer Ski dir vielleicht ned so liegt wie ein billigerer.. jeder hat andere Vorstellungen, Fahrweisen und körperliche Abmessungen. Am besten ist ausborgen und testen.

Wie oft fährst du eigentlich? Weil billige geschäumte Skier halten auch max. 2-3 Wochen, sprich einer der ned viel fahrt kommt damit paar Jahre aus.

----------


## noox

Letztes Jahr war ich zwar nur 3 halbe Tage, aber normals sind so 6-8. Heuer sollten es eher mehr werden.

Naja, aushalten soll er schon was. Wie gesagt, a bissl Hupfen. Mit schwerem Rucksack über Skiroute zur Hütte, schnelle Hohlwege mit vielen Schlägen.

Vermutlich sollte ich wirklich mal Skitesten. Ich hab da nämlich überhaupt keine Erfahrung. Mein aktueller Ski ist mein erste Carver. Blauer Beta Carver 9.xx in 170. Mit dem bin ich schon gut zurechtgekommen. Außer im Tiefschnee, aber das liegt eher an mir.


Also 300 - 400 wäre schon drinnen. Aber 700 ist mir zu viel. Dafür fahr ich zu wenig.

----------


## Tobias

is a schwierige Entscheidung wenn du "alles" damit machen willst - des is wie beim Radl: eine eierlegenede Wollmilch-Sau gibts einfach ned...

kommt halt drauf an was dir beim pisten/offpistfahren wichtig ist.

was fährst du für "Gelände"? Abstecher von der Piste in den Wald und mal an schönen Hang wenn er sich anbietet? oder bist do mehr motiviert mit a bissi hiken und so?
wann fährst du üblicherweise? Ferienzeit in großen Skigebieten oder eher wenn nix los is?

von solchen Faktoren wird halt abhängen welche Taillierung und welchen Radius du wählen kannst.

weil es macht einfach weniger Spaß wenn du mit >90mm unter der Bindung und 25m Radius auf einer überfüllten Piste stehst... andererseits is hoid de motivation für 1 Std. Fußmarsch geringer wennst dann mit am Zahnstocher im Tiefen herumsteckst...

für "eher" pistenlastig hätt&#180; i an Tip: Head iXCR 1200 - hatte das Vergnügen den letztes Jahr mal zu testen. sehr spielerisch zu fahren. is wirklich a Ski mit dem du an ganzen Tag fahren kannst a wennst vielleicht ned top drauf bist. Für gelegentliche Abstecher in Wald und so tut der auch. Und vom Radius her in 170cm (glaub bei 14m) auch geeignet wenn mal a bissi mehr los is. Den Ski solltest mit Bindung bei eBay (Ski Bilek zum Beispiel) um 300.- auf jeden Fall bekommen!

wennst guad foahrst kannst mit jedem Ski überall fahren - aber du muast entscheiden welche Faktoren dir wichtiger san! bei 70% pistenanteil und wenn des vielleicht a in der Ferienzeit is würd&#180; ich aber eher wos pistenlastiges nehmen...

----------


## noox

Danke für die ausführliche Info. Leider bin ich total der Laie: Was sind die Hauptunterschiede zwischen einen pistenlastigen Carver und einen Ski für Tiefschnee.

Ich fahr sicher mehr al 50% in Maria Alm, weil wir dort eine Hütte haben. Kleines Skigebiet, kaum Leute. Viel Flächen zum Freifahren (vorallem der Weg zur Hütte). Wenn's aber schönen Schnee hat, sind die trotzdem innerhalb eines WE zusammengefahren, weil dann die ganzen Snowboarder kommen. Aber wenn's traumhaften tiefschnee hat, 

Irgendwo raufgehen für einen Tiefschnee-Hang tu ich (momentan) eigentlich nicht.

----------


## Tobias

> Was sind die Hauptunterschiede zwischen einen pistenlastigen Carver und einen Ski für Tiefschnee.


 Taillierung, Radius, meist auch die Härte,... je nach dem is hoid ein Schi besser für harte bedingungen oder zerfahrene Sachen, oder für Tiefen (Auftrieb), oder mehr oder weniger wendig...

vom Sidecut her hat der Head iXRC 1200 z.B.: 	115/68/101 (also 115mm Schaufel, 68 unter der Bindung und 101 am Heck) - Radius 14m (bei 170cm)
a bissi "geländelastiger" wäre z.B.: a Rossignol Bandit B2 - Sidecut: 116-78-105 - Radius 18m (bei 180cm)

da is unter der Bindung 1cm Unterschied - nach oben natürlich keine Grenzen... Powderlatten haben >100mm unter der Bindung.
je schmaler unter der Bindung desto "sicherer" stehst am harten Untergrund und du tust dir mim Aufkanten leichter - aber natürlich leidet der Auftrieb im Tiefen.
Ebenso wenn z.B.: die Schaufel vom Flex her weicher is usw.

is immer schwierig was zu "empfehlen" - das müsstest du immer unter versch. Bedingungen selber testen... aber i würd´ sagen bei den Internet-Angeboten is generell ned viel verhaut, weil´s eh alle recht günstig san... 




> Ich fahr sicher mehr al 50% in Maria Alm, weil wir dort eine Hütte haben. Kleines Skigebiet, kaum Leute. Viel Flächen zum Freifahren (vorallem der Weg zur Hütte). Wenn's aber schönen Schnee hat, sind die trotzdem innerhalb eines WE zusammengefahren, weil dann die ganzen Snowboarder kommen.


schwierig - Rossignol Bandit B2 gibts z.B.: auch um 299.- mit Bindung bei eBay... da machst sicher auch nix falsch.

----------


## georg

Der Head iXRC 1200 (115/68/101 @170) ist ein guter Tip wobei mir persönlich der Head Supershape Magnum (121/71/107 @170) besser gefällt. Der ist an sich zwar in der Racing Abteilung gelistet, geht auf der Piste im Slalom sehr geil, ist aber im Gelände/Tiefen (auf Grund der Breite?) auch sehr fein. Taugt mir persönlich gut der Ski, kommt meinem Fahrstil (eher kurze Schwünge, keine laaaaaangen Carvingsessions über die halbe Piste) sehr entgegen.
Haben beide einen symmetrischen Aufbau um einen Holzkern was eine lange Lebensdauer ohne Verzüge verspricht auch wenns im heißen Auto/Dachboden liegen.

edit: Aber Wenn du Wert auf passende Skier legst, und nicht irgendwas nehmen willst, kommst um Testfahren nicht herum. Wie beim Radl.

nochn edit: 


> Ebenso wenn z.B.: die Schaufel vom Flex her weicher is usw.


 Was man als Laie und schon garnicht im Shop so einfach feststellen kann. Zumindest die Vorspannung (Biegelinie) kann man sich ansehen und vergleichen, das kann uU schon was aussagen. Aber auch eher nur wenn man sich damit etwas beschäftigt.

Also Testfahren. Oder drauf schei$$en und ein günstiges Angebot nehmen, es wird schon passen so langs keine Hermann-Maier-Riesenslalom-Heizbretter san.  :Wink: 

 :Smile:

----------


## noox

Hey, danke! Jetzt kenn ich mich schon a bissl besser aus und weiß wo ich anfangen muss  :Wink:

----------


## Bine

www.blizzard.at/goto/de/skifi...tion/iqon-7400

i glaub der wer was für dich! mittlere preisklasse...jedes gelände, jeder fahrstil! mehr oder weniger...


der hier wär das teurere modell...
www.blizzard.at/goto/de/produ...on-7900-magnum

und der hier der günstigere:
www.blizzard.at/goto/de/produ...tion/iqon-7200


so ein ski wär für dich denk ich mir perfekt! kannst auf der piste fahren, im gelände und hat ein gutes preisleistungverhältnis! ich persönlich würd mir so einen nicht kaufen...ich hab aber glaub ich auch ganz andere ansprüche  :Cool:  

auf alle fälle kannst du zwischen 30und 40% vom verkaufspreis weg rechnen!

----------


## terrorkitty

hi, 

solltest unbedingt drauf achten nen ski mit holzkern zu nehmen, am besten gleich nen mit sandwichbauweise!
atomoic hält noch immer an der kunststoffbauweise mit metallrohren fest, außer bei den original rennski und freerideski.

beispiel: ein kunde mit einem atomic gsII in 186cm ( ladenrennski, kunststoff-metallbauweise), hat bei mir nen original slalomrennski 165cm gekauft ( holz sandwichbauweise). der kürzere slalomski lag ruhiger auf der piste als der 186 und hatte den besseren kantengriff.

moral von der geschicht: es gibt keine bessere skibauweise als mit holz oder holzsandwich.
wenn dus testest merkst den unterschied garantiert!
es kommt nicht nur auf die länge an! sondern auch auf die bauweise des ski`s und seine toresionssteifigkeit und seine biegelinie!!!

----------


## klamsi

> es kommt nicht nur auf die länge an!

 hahahaha die phrase is a scho legendär..... 
holzbauweise is auf jeden fall zu empfehlen......da kann ich mich dem vorredner/schreiber nur anschliessen !

----------


## fipu

Ich kann dir die Marke hier sehr empfehlen-> Stöckli

Vorallem die Rotor-Modelle könnten deinen Wünschen entsprechen. Nur weiss ich halt nicht wie es mit den Preisen bei euch in Österreich ausschaut.

----------


## georg

> beispiel: ein kunde mit einem atomic gsII in 186cm ( ladenrennski, kunststoff-metallbauweise), hat bei mir nen original slalomrennski 165cm gekauft ( holz sandwichbauweise). der kürzere slalomski lag ruhiger auf der piste als der 186 und hatte den besseren kantengriff.


 Wobei ich auch einen Atomic Slalomrennski mal hatte (der ging echt gut) und jetzt auch unter anderem auch einen Atomic-Röhrenski (Slalom) fahre, und das so nicht sagen würde.. Letztere sind auch nicht so übel. Man muß ihn nur exakter und mit mehr Kraft fahren, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach.. aber mittlerweile gehen alle wieder auf die alte Holzkern-Sandwich Bauweise, zumindest bei den hochwertigen Ski.

Ich muß aber sagen, dass ich nicht weiß ob die Atomic Slalomski jemals Metallverstärkungen hatten.. da bin ich mir garnicht sicher.  :Confused:

----------


## terrorkitty

zu georg

zu beginn der betabauweise ( das sind die zwei wölbungen ), wurde noch kein metall zur verstärkung genommen. ich hab noch so einen funcarver.
später wurden dann immer größere metallrohre genommen, und oder teilweise metallstäbe (sogenannte powerrods). 

ich meinte auch nicht das die ski von atomic schlecht sind, sondern das preis-leistungsverhältnis. bei fischer und head bekommt man um den selben preis die feine sandwich-bauweise.

und ruhiger auf der piste ist das holz, kannste mir glauben.

----------


## georg

> später wurden dann immer größere metallrohre genommen, und oder teilweise metallstäbe (sogenannte powerrods).


 Bei allen? Bist du dir da sicher? Schon mal auseinandergschnitten/gebrochen oder in der Fertigung gewesen? Ich hab immer geglaubt, dass ist ein Werbeschmäh.




> und ruhiger auf der piste ist das holz, kannste mir glauben.


 Hab ich was anderes behauptet?  :Confused:

----------


## Rüdiger

Die Metallstäbe waren (sind) nur in den Top Modellen. Bei den Anderen ist der Buckel einfach mit Schaumstoff aufgefüllt. Hab mal einen alten von mir zerschnitten (9.20er).
DEN original "Herminator Ski" (10.26er) haben wir auch zerschnitten. Witzigerweise kamen da zwei Holzstäbe zum Vorschein (wo jetzt die Metallstäbe sind), umhüllt mit Schaumstoff. Der SKi war aber so bockhart dass den kaum jemand wirklich dafahren hat (erzählt man sich so  :Wink:  )

----------


## Bine

> Der SKi war aber so bockhart dass den kaum jemand wirklich dafahren hat (erzählt man sich so  )

 na schau da moi in herminator seine haxn aun  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## DH-Rooky

> na schau da moi in herminator seine haxn aun


 was ma ned im Kopf hat muß ma hoid in de Fiaß ham  :Twisted:

----------


## Tobias

> na schau da moi in herminator seine haxn aun


i glaub´ der hod seit a poar Joahr zwei ziemlich ungleich schöne beine  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Jetzt wollt ich mir heute doch beim Eybl an Ski kaufen, weil ich mir doch etwas überfordert vorgekommen bin. Und dann hat mich doch glatt a alter Bekannter davon abgehalten.

Ist ma tatsächlich da Fransch über'n Weg gelaufen  :Wink: 

Ich schätze ich werde bei so am XRC 1200 oder Supershape Magnum bei Ebay zuschlagen. Der Supershape ist ein bisschen breiter (71 statt 68), was für Tiefschnee sicher besser ist. Für meine 173 ist vermutlich der 163er g'schickter, oder?

Was ist eigentlich von so "All-Mountain"-Ski zu halten? Z.B.:  HEAD Monster i.M 75
cgi.ebay.de/HEAD-i-M-75-Salom...QQcmdZViewItem

----------


## georg

Der Monster ist auch ein Top-Ski, aber mir persönlich zu schnell. Der braucht ein gewisses Tempo, der ist ein bisserle härter als zB der Supershape durch die Alunimiumlagen was der Supershape glaub ich nicht hat. Auch der Sidecut ist eher für längere, schnellere Schwünge ausgelegt.
Wäre nicht mein Ski, das heißt nicht dass er schlecht ist aber mir gefällt er wegen meinem Fahrstil nicht so. Ich mags eher sanft und weich.  :Wink:   :Big Grin: 
edit: 


> Für meine 173 ist vermutlich der 163er g'schickter, oder?


Als was? Der längere? Auf alle Fälle. Ich bin 1,80 und fahr auf der Piste 1.70, Touren 1.60, Funcarver (Sommergeländeski) 1.50 Aber das kommt vermutlich auch von meinem Fahrstil. Der 1.50er ist im Gelände genial, überhaupt wenns mal eng wird. Aber auf der Piste Gas geben kannst mit den nimmer zumindest ned geradeaus.  :Big Grin: 
 :Smile:

----------


## smOoh

mir hat der monster total gefallen.genau mein ding

----------


## Bine

> Ich bin 1,80 und fahr auf der Piste 1.70, Touren 1.60, Funcarver (Sommergeländeski) 1.50 Aber das kommt vermutlich auch von meinem Fahrstil.


--> kapier ich nicht....

----------


## DH-Rooky

er meint er kanns ned und Kindern gibst ja a erst moi so Rutschal zum Üben  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

> --> kapier ich nicht....


 Das war darauf bezogen, dass der noox eigentlich längere Ski haben wollt'. Ich wollte ihm damit sagen - ich denk' er hats auch so verstanden - dass ich persönlich im Gelände eher kurze Ski bevorzuge, und er mit den 1,60ern bei seiner Körpergröße meiner Meinung nach nix falsch macht. Das steht ja auch dann dahinter, dass der Geradelauf darunter leidet.. usw.



> er meint er kanns ned und Kindern gibst ja a erst moi so Rutschal zum Üben


 Eigentlich wollt ich das sagen, aber mir ist obige Ausrede grad noch eingfallen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Denke auch, dass mir im Gelände ein kürzerer besser daugt. Normal fährt man ja im Tiefschnee eher wieder einen längeren, aber wie oft hat man den schon traumhaften unverspurten Tiefschnee. Und wenn er net so optimal ist, zerfahren usw. dann ist ein kurzer sicher besser.

----------


## Bine

ich hab geschriebn "kapier ich nicht" weil du geschrieben hast: aber das kommt vermutlich auf von meinem fahrstil --> also passen siich deine ski bzw die länge der ski deinem fahrstil an! COOL...hätt ich auch gern dann bräcuht i für abfahrt und slalom nur mehr einen ski!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## noox

Kennt eigentlich jemand den Ski im Anhang? Wenn ich's richtig mitbekommen hab, dann ist das die USA-Version von am Salomon Ski den da Harry/Shorty hat und damit sehr zufrieden ist. Hab aber bis jetzt noch nicht rausgefunden, welcher das genau ist. Ist 3h gefahren worden und würde ich um 250 bekommen. Ist allerdings ein 170er.

Was ist eigentlich von einem Test-Ski zu halten? cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...MEWA:IT&ih=016
Angeblich 7 Tage im Verleih, Model 06/07 um 270 oder Preis vorschlagen. 

Die neuen XRC 1200er kosten neu 400 Euro bei Ebay.


Aber der etwas breitere Supershape Magnum würde mich jetzt schon reizen. Aber halt 450...

----------


## DH-Rooky

Verleihski und kein Foto vom Belag, des würd i ma gut überlegen.Ma braucht keine 7 Tage um an Ski zu Grunde zu richten.Nimm halt einen von da letzten Saison, da gibts ja eh noch haufenweis neu mit Garantie.

----------


## noox

Ich hab ihn gefunden - Salomon Filter Teneighty. 171, Sidecut 110 - 80 - 105, Radius 19,5
Ich nehme an, dass das eher ein Tiefschnee-Ski ist, oder?

171, Sidecut 110-80-105, Radius 19,5 m <= Salomon Filter Teneighty, 250
163, Sidecut 121-71-105, Radius 12,4 m <= Head Supershape Magnum, 450
163, Sidecut 114-68-100, Radius 13,1 m <= Head i XRC 1200, 400 (300 Vorjahr)

----------


## Rüdiger

Eher ein Parkski, ählich dem Foil.

Wenns an Ski suchst der auch auf da Piste gut geht (vor allem wenns hart wird) dann lass eher die Finger davon.
Im Gelände sicher net schlecht weil er eine eher weichere Biegelinie hat und durch den Twin Tip eine effekiv kürzere Kante hat, was ihn leichter drehen lässt.

----------


## noox

Danke. Ich möchte vorallem auch a bissl an kürzeren als 170. 

Ich hab jetzt noch a bissl was zum Supershape Magnum gelesen und werd' ma den zulegen. Hab zuerst a Auktion verloren. Um 433 ist er weggegangen.

Um 450 + 12 Versand gibt's ihn  zum Sofortkaufen. Ich glaub da werde ich morgen zuschlagen.
cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...MEWA:IT&ih=016

----------


## DH-Rooky

Freut mich, daß du dich zu aner gscheiten Marke entschieden hast  :Wink:

----------


## georg

> ich hab geschriebn "kapier ich nicht" weil du geschrieben hast: aber das kommt vermutlich auf von meinem fahrstil --> also passen siich deine ski bzw die länge der ski deinem fahrstil an! COOL...hätt ich auch gern dann bräcuht i für abfahrt und slalom nur mehr einen ski!


 Hm.. ja, das ist etwas kervehrt geschrieben.. also die anpassbare Skilänge könnte man da rauslesen wenn man will, wäre sicher cool.  :Mr. Red: 

@noox: Wird dir sicher taugen. Den ultimativen Ski für alles gibt hald ned genauso wie beim Radl. Wie der Rüdiger geschrieben hat, mit einen Parkski alleine, oder auch einen Freerider alleine wirst vermutlich eher nicht glücklich, außer man verbingt den Tag nur im Skipark oder lebt vom Helikopterskiing in Kanada.  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

gekauft  :Wink:

----------


## DH-Rooky

Naja ich fahr mit meinem Parkski auch alles.
Hab sogar schon einen Nordica Skitester im Riese abzogen, der vorm Start meinte: "Mit dene Muaslattn wüllst du a Rennen fahren?"  :Big Grin: 


Nuxi geh ma mal fahren den Winter? Hab a neue Brettln  :Wink:

----------


## noox

ja klar, gemma moi fohrn. So wie's ausschaut hab ich Anfang 2008 fast soviel Zeit wie Studenten  :Wink:   Und lernen soll ich von ein paar Pros auch mal was. Ich bin Wintersport-mäßig bis jetzt leider meist mit Normal-Skifahrer unterwegs gewesen. Vielleicht dalern i nu wos auf meine alten tag.

Mein Ziel wäre für heuer, dass es auch so a cools Foto von am Sprung mit überkreuzten Skiern von mir gibt - des kann doch net so schwer sein, oder?  :Big Grin:   Und a bissl besser Tiefschneefahren wäre auch geil. Aber wenn's netten Pulver gibt, dann fahr ich lieber Snowscoot.

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Mein Ziel wäre für heuer, dass es auch so a cools Foto von am Sprung mit überkreuzten Skiern von mir gibt - des kann doch net so schwer sein, oder?


 Also wenns weiter nix is, das lernst vermutlich an einem Tag
Brauchst nur noch an guten Knipser.

----------


## fipu

Solche Sprünge habe ich auch schon geschaft. Auch auf den Fotos hätte es gut ausgeschaut. Nur die Landung, oder besser gesagt den Einschlag, dürfte halt nicht auf dem Bild sein... :Embarrassment:  

Soweit solltest du Noox das auch hinbringen. Und im nächsten Winter kannst du ja dann an der Landung arbeiten. :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

ich glaub des mit der Landung dürfte schon hinhauen. Von Luftstand und Dauer würde sich bei mir das auch locker ausgehen (denke ich), aber bis jetzt hab ich halt nur primitive Sachen gemacht. Wobei'st im Geländer erst mal die optimalen Hupfer finden musst. Und die paar Park-Hupfer, die ich gesprungen bin waren immer so sau hart, vorallem wenn's dann zweit gangen ist  :Wink:  

Aber momentan bin ich g'scheid motiviert. Noch a neichs Brettl für'n Snowscoot und die Salzburger Super Ski Card  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Habt ihr schon die Hofer Ski gesehen? Normalerweise würd' ich sagen: Laß mich in ruhe mit dem Schrott. Aber:

- Made in Austria
- Glasfaser mit Holzkern
- Kante entkoppelt

Jetzt würd mich interessieren WO die gemacht werden. Die techn. Daten klingen nach einem 300-400EUR Ski soferns stimmt.

Ok, kann sich genausogut auch um Ausschussware handeln, ich war no ned dort und werd' wohl auch kein Haarlineal auf die Lauffläche halten, sollt ich die aus lauter Neugier ansehen. Sidecut müßt' ma auch messen.

Preis 139EUR inkl. Verleihbindung (schwer aber voll einstellbar). Zum Ausprobieren immer noch zu viel, bei etwas weniger würds mich fast reizen.  :Wink: 

edit: Als Marken kämen imho eigentlich nur Blizzard, Fischer und Head in Frage. Atomic sinds eher nicht.

 :Smile:

----------


## noox

Mein Supershape Magnum ist heute gekommen  :Wink:  449 und Versand nach Österreich war inkludiert, obwohl auf der Seite 12 Euro Versandkosten gestanden ist.

Rangers Pickerl sind schon drauf. Jetzt muss ich nur noch wem finden, der diese Wochenende Skifahren geht. Aber bei den Schneemengen wäre eh Scooten interessanter  :Big Grin: 

Was mir aufgefallen ist: Gegenüber meinem alten Beta Carver 9.18 ist er deutlich weicher.

----------


## georg

> Gegenüber meinem alten Beta Carver 9.18 ist er deutlich weicher.


 Die sind imho auch recht hart, mir zu hart mit denen komm' ich nicht so zurecht.



> Jetzt muss ich nur noch wem finden, der diese Wochenende Skifahren geht.


 Dieses Wochenende noch nicht..  :Frown:

----------


## DH-Rooky

meine sind noch nicht dafaules Engländerpack

----------


## georg

@noox: Scho gfahrn?
@rooky: Schon da?

----------


## noox

Morgen ab 9 in Flachau - ich werd sooo abloosen gegen an Lois  :Wink:

----------


## DH-Rooky

@georg: na, ned mal a Antwort auf mei mail und es zipft mi grad voi an
sehs scho wieder kommen, daß i gar kein Ski krieg  :Frown:

----------


## georg

> sehs scho wieder kommen, daß i gar kein Ski krieg


 Bau' dir selber einen, bist schneller.  :Big Grin: 
Mußt dir nur überlegen wie du beim Verpressen eine Kraft von mind. 100 max 250N/cm&#178; aufbringst.  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Also ich hatte heute den perfekten Einstieg in die Skisaison. Keine Leute, perfekte Pisten, einiges an Tiefschnee. Und am Wichtigsten: Nette Leit, immer auf der Gaudi und sehr gute Skifahrer. 

Ski geht - soweit ich das beurteilen kann - super. Auf der Piste kannst extrem ziehen - allerdings geht mir da schnell die Kraft aus (die andern sind aber wie gesagt sehr gute Skifahrer). Tiefschneebedingungen waren perfekt und da hab sogar ich sehr ansehnliche Schwünge reinzaubern können  :Wink: 

Also vielen Dank für den Tipp - daugt ma echt der Ski!

Bin zwar nur einmal gestürzt (und ein paar mal gelegen). Ski habe ich aber als einziger nie verloren. Ich hoff nur dass die die Bindung eh richtig eingestellt haben. Die wurde ja nur auf Größe/Gewicht/Fahrkönnen und Skischuhlänge eingestellt - aber ohne Schuh. Wär's da noch sinnvoll doch zum Eybl zu gehen um ihn korrekt einstellen zu lassen?

----------


## smoe

ich stell meine schi selber ein!!!

eifach so hart stellen dast noch so aus eigener kraft rauskommst und dann noch bissi weiter zu drehen!!!

richtig fest muss mas eig. nur beim rennfahrn stelln aber des tust denk ich net  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## noox

najo - du bist 16 - ich bin 32 - do sand die Knochen nimmer so gut.  :Big Grin:  
Und außerdem müsstest ja dann alles testen (nach vorne fallen, verdrehen, ...)  Außerdem kommt mir vor, dass die Kräfte, die einwirken müssen, dass du aus der Bindung fliegst deutlich größer sind, als die du so (einfach) austesten kannst, oder?

----------


## DH-Rooky

Freerideeinstellung: Voll zua und dann wieder 2 Klicks zurück  :Twisted:

----------


## noox

Warum Freeride? Ist Freeride net eher Powder usw? Ich stell ma eher vor, dass du für Race und Park härter stellen musst?

----------


## georg

Ich stells mir auch selber ein.
1. Weiß ich die Einstellung von den Skiern die ich mal regulär gekauft hab  :Wink: 
2. Stell ichs mir sowieso leichter ein.. so dass ich von selber im Stand gerade noch raus komm.

----------


## noox

Vorne siehst man wie's eingestellt ist, aber hinten habe ich das noch nicht gesehen, wo ich das ablesen könnte?

Und wie meinst das mit gerade noch rauskommen? Voll nach vorne drücken, dass hinten aufgehen?

----------


## pagey

nachdem hier alle ski-spezis beinander sind auch mal a frage von mir....

wie lang sollt a ski sein wenn man so bissl was allround taugliches haben will also scho kicker springen und bissl park fahren, aber trotzdem auch zumindest annehmbar auf der piste und im powder fahrbar sein sollt ? (bin 1.72)

----------


## noox

Also ich komme jetzt mit dem 163er auch auf der Piste und im Powder sehr gut zu recht. Bin 173. Du müsstest ja auch in der Größe sein, oder? 

Schuss bin ich noch kaum gefahren. Bild mir ein, dass das a bissl unsicherer war, aber eher wegen dem Radius (12m).

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Warum Freeride? Ist Freeride net eher Powder usw? Ich stell ma eher vor, dass du für Race und Park härter stellen musst?


 Hast du scho moi an halben Tag deinen Ski im Powder gesucht?
Ausserdem hab i in keinem Rennen jemals so arge Kräfte gespürt wie wenn ma an Felsen springt und des hat ned grad frisch geschneit  :Wink: 

@ Pedda: Körpergröße - 10 cm is immer gute Ausgangsbasis. Kürzer macht Parkfahren leichter und auch Backcountry wenns eng is. Schnell fahren im Powder geht natürlich mit längeren (und massiv breiteren *g*) Ski besser aber wo geht das bei uns scho.

----------


## georg

> Hast du scho moi an halben Tag deinen Ski im Powder gesucht?


 Darf ich auch antworten?
Gsucht hab ich schon, aber net meine..  :Wink:  Ich hab Tiefschneebänder und die Lawinensonde  :Lol:  ist auch immer mit, so gibt es keine Probleme.  :Big Grin: 



> Ausserdem hab i in keinem Rennen jemals so arge Kräfte gespürt wie wenn ma an Felsen springt und des hat ned grad frisch geschneit


 Entweder bist du noch kein richtiges Rennen gefahren oder ich noch keinen richtigen Felsen gesprungen..  :Wink:  Hm.. ich glaub letzteres.  :Smile: 

@Pedda: Naja, dem Rooky kann man nichts mehr hinzufügen.. außer konkrete Modelle. Also da gäbe es zB. sowas: HEAD iXRC 800 Könnte hinhauen. Recht steif, recht schnell. Eher Park und Gelände: 156cm, mehr Piste: 163cm
Nachteile im Park: Taillierung, keine aufgebogenen Enden hinten, schwer.

Wäre mal mein erster Vorschlag.

----------


## noox

Einmal hab ich auch ewig lange Ski gesucht - weiß aber nimmer ob meiner oder an anderen. Glaubt man gar net, wie lange man da suchen kann. Manchmal gehen sie ja wirklich verloren...

An einen Sprung kann ich mich auch erinnern, wo mir früher regelmäßig der Ski aufgangen ist. (erhöhter Weg, ist quer wie eine Art Table: Wenn zu weit - Landung im Flat, daher das Aufgehen net so gefährlich). Jetzt trau ich mir das aber eh nimmer. 

Da hab ich deutlich mehr Angst, dass ma da Ski bei einer Pistenras-Aktion aufgeht, wenn's g'scheid hart ist.

----------


## Beauty

Also ich fahr Bindungshärte 8  bei 172cm Körpergröße und knapp unter 70 kg Gewicht.
Sehr viel im Gelände, teilweise zerfahren und auch Buckelpiste, da sollte die Bindung schon etwas aushalten. Bei einem Sturz im Powder (gestern Obertauern-übrigens sehr schön) ist sie auch brav aufgegangen, allerdings leider bei einem festen Schlag auf der Piste auch und das ohne Sturz. Härter mach ich sie trotzdem nicht.

----------


## smoe

> najo - du bist 16 - ich bin 32 - do sand die Knochen nimmer so gut.  
> Und außerdem müsstest ja dann alles testen (nach vorne fallen, verdrehen, ...)  Außerdem kommt mir vor, dass die Kräfte, die einwirken müssen, dass du aus der Bindung fliegst deutlich größer sind, als die du so (einfach) austesten kannst, oder?



deswegen hab ich ja gschrieben noch weiter zu drehen...

ich fahr zb mit 60kg oder so am RTL schi 10 oder 11 kommt drauf an wies schlagt :Wink:

----------


## georg

> 60kg oder so am RTL schi 10 oder 11 kommt drauf an wies schlagt


 Des is aber ka Einstellung, sondern voi zuadraht.  :Wink: 

Normale Bindungen haben als max. Wert 10. Einen z-Wert von 12 oder 14 haben nur die besseren "für Rennen geeigneten". Also du fährst über den Daumen gepeilt vermutlich mit dem doppelten was sich rechnerisch für dich ergeben würde. edit: Ich weiß, das im RL andere Regeln gelten, aber hier gehts um die juristisch einwandfreien, versichungsgenehmigten, empfohlenen, medizinisch möglichst korrekten, etc. Einstellungen.

Einen Z-Wert Rechner gibts beispielsweise von Edelwiser: Edelwiser Z-Wert Kalkulator

Das ganze ist in der Norm ISO 11088 festgelegt. Läßt sich leicht googeln.

 :Smile:

----------


## DH-Rooky

Der Rechner sagt mir i müsst 10 einstellen   :Wink: I hab no keine Bindung gesehen mit 10 als Maxwert, von der i glaubt hätt sie könnt was taugen.18 is gut, da hat ma was zum Einstellen *g*

----------


## noox

Also ich wär da bei 7 bzw. wenn ich wieder abgenommen hab 6.  :Big Grin: 
Eingestellt ist sie auf knapp unter 6.

----------


## georg

> I hab no keine Bindung gesehen mit 10 als Maxwert, von der i glaubt hätt sie könnt was taugen.
> 18 is gut, da hat ma was zum Einstellen *g*


 Guat, die normalen Bindungen san so wie bei uns Citybikes.. *gg* Ich mein, die letzte Bindung mit max. z-Wert 10 die ich ghabt war, war bei mir nach nur 16 Wochen Skifahren kaputt. (Hat beim kleinsten Schlag ausgelöst, egal bei welcher Einstellung.) So eine Frechheit..  :Devil:  Normale Skifahrer fahren 16 Wochen in 16 Jahren, von da paßt das.  :Smile:  Wurde aber vom Händler mit den Worten 'Na, des derf ned sei' mit lächerlichen 10 Euro Aufpreis auf eine "richtige" Bindung ausgetauscht.  :Big Grin: 



> Also ich wär da bei 7 bzw. wenn ich wieder abgenommen hab 6


 Jo, mei was hast denn für eine Diät vor?  :EEK!:   :Big Grin: 
Also ich fahr' mit 6.. glaub' i. Müßt' jetzt in Keller und nachsehen. "Rennen" weiß i nimmer, is schon 5 Jahre her.. ich glaub' eine Stufe härter.

 :Smile:

----------


## Rüdiger

HIHI, die Bindung auf meim Freeride Gerät fängt erst bei 14 an  :Wink: 

Ich fahr meine Bindungen zwischen 13 und 15. Gehen auch auf wenns müssen. Hab aber a 92 kg. 

I würd mi jedenfalls mit der für meine Angaben empfohlenen EInstellung von 8 netamal Apres-ski fahren trauen  :Wink:

----------


## DH-Rooky

So jetz san meine Latten a da (ein Vorweihnachtswunder), muß i am Freitag nur noch die Bindung draufspaxen, dann kanns los gehn.Weiß jemand ob man die Bindungsschrauben kürzen kann?

----------


## georg

> Weiß jemand ob man die Bindungsschrauben kürzen kann?


 Kennst du den Aufbau von deinem Ski? Du kannst ihn ja auseinanderschneiden..  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:   :Lol: 

Was sind das für Latten? Hast doch eh Platten drauf oder? Wieso willst dus kürzen?? Fragen über Fragen..

Gerade bei dir, wo du auf Grund deiner bisherigen Postings  :Wink:  eher zu den Extremeren gehörst würde ich auf eine Kürzen der Schrauben verzichten. Eine ausgerissene Bindung ist nix feines. Wenn du darauf nicht verzichten kannst dann klebe sie zumindest mit Epoxydharzkleber ein. Eine Mindestlänge kann ich dir nicht sagen, weil das vom Material/Aufbau der Platte/Ski abhängt.. hast du eine Alueinlage ist die min. Einschraubtiefe geringer als bei Schaum über dünnen Holzkern oder hohler Platte.. logisch.

Aber trotzdem würde mich interessieren wieso die Schrauben gekürzt werden müssen? Was ist das für ein Spezialfall?
 :Confused: 

edit: Aber wieso fragst gerade DU das?? Du bist doch hier der Faserfachmann? Wer soll denn das wissen wenn nicht du selber??  :Confused: 

 :Smile:

----------


## UiUiUiUi

der flo fährt irgendwelche amerikanischen wunderlatten die springen die frontflipflatspins auch ohne ihn ^^

wenn ich mich net irre is es irgendwas von der firma vom letzten jahr

www.lineskis.com/#/home

----------


## georg

Ah soo... Selbstgänger also. In dem Fall würd ich seine Schwabbelfüße an die Skier anketten und den Schlüssel wegwerfen.  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## DH-Rooky

Pass auf ich erklärs dir.
1. Naaaaaa i hab sicher keine Platten, hab ja keine krassen Carver.
2. Die Bindung hat noch so a kleine Platte drunter (so 4mm werdens sein), die kein Mensch braucht. Aufm alten Ski war a Vorgänger von der Bindung noch ohne diese Mistplatte und genau so hat mir das taugt.
Also will ich wieder so.
Jetz werden nur ohne diese Platten die Schrauben zu lang sein, und da Durchgangslöcher na ned so optimal san  :Arrow:  Schrauben kürzen.
Logisch oder?  :Wink: 
Ich bin mir nur ned sicher ob die schrauben ned vorne konisch sind weil das Gewinde ja selbstschneidend is.
Deiner Frage entnehme ich aber, daß du noch nie so a Schraube gekürzt hast also werd ich na einfach selber nachschauen wenn i daheim bin  :Smile:

----------


## georg

Aha.

Na klar habe ich noch nie so eine Schraube gekürzt, weil ich dann einfach eine kürzere Schraube genommen hab anstatt da irre und umständlich rumzuflexen.




> Ich bin mir nur ned sicher ob die schrauben ned vorne konisch sind weil das Gewinde ja selbstschneidend is.


Also wenn du keine kürzeren Schrauben nimmst, dann könntest dir einen Schneidschlitz in die Schraube feilen. Hm.. weißt wie das ausschaut? Einfach quer zur Schraube einen Schlitz reinmachen, damit bekommst du eine Schneidkante für das Gewinde. Damit schneidest du aber und formst nicht wie das die normalen Schrauben (teilweise) machen. Die Späne könnten dann wenn sie unten keinen Platz haben (wenns sehr blöd zugeht) eine Delle in den Belag drücken.

Wie gesagt, schaus dir selber an. Ich würd einfach in den nächsten Laden gehen und die um kürzere Schrauben anschnorren.

Oder du kaufst dir passende Normschräubchen.

 :Smile:

----------


## georg

Zu der Z-Wert Diskussion oben: Wenn einer nach der richtigen Einstellung fragt, dann sind Hinweise: Ich fahr 10, 14 etc. weil sonst gehts nur auf, relativ sinnfrei. Leute, es gibt jenseits von RL auch ein "anderes" Leben. Die richtige Bindungseinstellung ist etwas sehr personenbezogenes und mit dem was in Rennen aufgedreht wird nicht zu vergleichen.

Klar fährt man im RL andere Einstellungen. 

Klar verwenden extreme Skifahrer auch härtere Einstellungen.

Das hat aber mit dem täglichen, normalen Betrieb genau NIX zu tun.

Natürlich gehen auch hart eingestellte Bindungen auf. Fragt sich nur ob der jeweilige Mensch wie ein Rennläufer oder Extremsportler trainiert ist und diese Belastungen auch wegstecken kann, und/oder Verletzungen - wie es Rennläufer tun - bewußt einkalkuliert. Auf die meisten trifft dies nicht zu. Wer härtere Einstellungen fährt geht ein Risiko ein. Daher sind einmal die nach der Norm errechneten Einstellungen zu empfehlen und keine anderen.

Erst wenn der jeweilige Gesprächspartner die Risiken kennt, dann kann man über andere Einstellungen reden.

Peace.  :Smile:

----------


## Tobias

sodale - i hob jetzt meine Empfehlung endlich selber befolgt und mir an Head iXRC 1200 für € 300.- ersteigert... i hoff&#180; der kommt die Woche noch! des wird a feine Sache...

----------


## noox

Passt - do müssma a moi Skifohrn geh. Mit'n Fransch hab ich vor a paar Wochen auch drüber geredet. Aber besser erst 2008 - ich muss vorher noch meine Oberschenkel trainieren, damit's net so long auf mi warten müssts.  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

> Oder du kaufst dir passende Normschräubchen.


 Schlechter Rat von mir weils die nicht gibt.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Schraubendurchmesser ist ich glaube 5,5mm oder sowas, die Länge meist 14mm, aber der Kopfdurchmesser ist mit 9mm recht klein. Manche sind gegen Losdrehen am Kopf geriffelt, aber Einkleben halte ich für sinnvoller. Mußt schaun was es da gibt, passende Schrauben gibts soweit ich mich erinnern kann nur als Firmennormen.

Der kegelige Bereich der Schrauben ist extrem kurz. Also schneids ab und schleif sie ein wenig an, fertig.

 :Smile:

----------


## DH-Rooky

hast mich schon voll verunsicher mit deiner Pseudonorm du Depp  :Wink: Ich hab noch an kürzeren Satz von der alten Bindung zur Not, irgendwie werd des scho

----------


## georg

> hast mich schon voll verunsicher mit deiner Pseudonorm du Depp


 Immer Ihr ergebener Diener, mein Herr.  :Big Grin:   :Wink: 

edit: Aber eigentlich bist du selber schuld, du hast mich verunsichert mit deinem konischen Stück zum Gewindeschneiden.  :Devil: 

Ich könnte dich noch weiter verunsichern, denn ein normales Holzschraubengewinde reicht für 

Mr. Superperfekt




 sicher nicht. Das Gewinde "muß" einen sehr kleinen Flankenwinkel (ok, Holzschrauben meistens auch) haben und eine assymetrische Vergrößerung zum Gewindegrund (Holzschrauben meistens nicht). Siehe Gewinde für glasfaserverstärkte Thermo- und Duroplaste. Du solltest die Schrauben also besser CNC fräsen  :Big Grin:   :Wink: 

 :Smile:

----------


## smoe

zum Z-wert...

probier eifach (mit oder ohne hilfe eines anderen menschen) so einzustellen dast noch rauskommst...und dann dreh noch a bissi zu...so 1 bis 2 stufen!
und wennst merkst dasses noch zu weich ist während dem fahren dann schraubst einfach schrittweise weiter zu...

besser zu weich als zu hart! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

btw... nette signatur  :Big Grin:

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Immer Ihr ergebener Diener, mein Herr.  
> 
> edit: Aber eigentlich bist du selber schuld, du hast mich verunsichert mit deinem konischen Stück zum Gewindeschneiden. 
> 
> Ich könnte dich noch weiter verunsichern, denn ein normales Holzschraubengewinde reicht für 
> 
> Mr. Superperfekt
> 
> 
> ...


Deppad?
I schraub ned in glasfaserverstärkte Thermo- und Duroplaste sondern in Holz!!!!!
Also Spax  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Moment.. du willst mir sagen, daß Super-Weltenraum-High-Tech-Rooky einen reinen Holzschi fährt? Das kann ich nicht glauben.. denke eher, daß ist ein Alu-Glasfaser-Holzkongomerat, also brauchst du mind. 3 verschiedene Gewinde auf einer Schraube.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## DH-Rooky

Weißt jetz hab i DIE Idee:
I ignorier jetz einfach deine dumman Sprüch, montier die Bindung und geh Skifahren  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## georg

> montier die Bindung und geh Skifahren


 Was? Ohne vorherige FEM Analyse? Ohne optimierte Gewindeform? Einfach so?

Das wird nicht funktionieren. Das wird brechen, delaminieren, auf Grund der zahlreichen Lunker und Bläschen implodieren, eine sofortige Massenkonzentration auf einen einzelnen Knoten des zarten Raum-Zeit-Gewebes verursachen. Was das heißt bekommen wir alle zu spüren:

Meine Zellentür geht auf.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## DH-Rooky

Is dir irgendwie fad georg?  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Hast die Bindung schon montiert, Rooky?  :Big Grin: 

Meine Zellentür ist noch zu und ich würde es wirklich fad finden, wenn ich erst Mittel und Wege finden muß um dieses primitive Problem - Tür öffnen - erst lösen müßte, bevor ich meine unendliche Genialität ungehemmt auf die Menschheit loslassen kann.

Also tu was.

 :Smile:

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Hast die Bindung schon montiert, Rooky?


dich mag ich nicht  :Big Grin:

----------


## UiUiUiUi

du georg ich geb dir an gut gemeinten rat: 
nimm a paar drogen! 
bevorzugt Tetrahydrocannabinol gemischt mit einer NICHT geringen Menge Alkohol verschiecdenster sorten, solltest du dann ein wenig müde werden: ein paar amphetamine um weiter wach zu bleiben. 
Bitte einen guten "pegel" all dieser substanzen über mindestens 48 Stunden halten.
der darauf folgende kater bzw die nebenffekte der abklingenden Amphetamine werden deinen Blick auf die welt und dein Verhältnis zu eben jener SEHR verändern  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

> nimm a paar drogen!


 Du meinst ich sollte die Dosierung erhöhen, damit meine Postings noch konstruktiver und kreativer werden? Ist doch fast unmöglich.  :Big Grin:  
In dem Fall werde ich ein paar Arichalken einwerfen um die 7 Sphären der  Antlantiden zu erreichen. Wenn ich dann so weit bin, werde ich mitleidig auf die armen Kreaturen herabblicken die sich da Menschen nennen und diesen armen Planeten infizieren und mein Ziel erreichen: WELTHERRSCHAFT!



Glglglglglglglg..






 :Mr Purple:   :Mr Purple:   :Mr Purple:

----------


## UiUiUiUi

na ok hast recht, religion und mystizismus eignen sich für weltherrschaftsgedanken natürlich sehr viel besser als chemische substanzen.

heil dir uriella aus wien  :Big Grin:

----------


## DH-Rooky

:Spam:

----------


## DH-Rooky

irgendwer mag mi ned
letzte Woch kein Ski und super Schnee und jetz san die Pistenverhältnisse einfach nur a Schaß  :Frown:

----------


## noox

Also ich komm grad von da Reiteralm und Pisten haben großteils gepasst. Hin und wieder Nebelfetzn drinnen aber nix Tragisches. Kaum Leute (außer Nachwuchskader). Richtig zum auf den Kanten-Heizen  :Big Grin: 

Aber 3h Pisten-Carven haben für meine Oberschenkel mehr als gereicht. Da muss ich noch viel trainieren.  :Frown:

----------


## DH-Rooky

Oberschenkel kommen ned vom Fahren allein, da mußt scho zusätzlich was machen

----------


## noox

Ich sitz jetzt eh seit 7 Wochen (mit 2 Wochen Unterbrechung wegen nicht fit sein) 2x die Woche am Ergometer. Aber in Wirklichkeit hab ich ja seit 7 Jahren keine wirkliche Kraft und Kondi mehr...  :Frown:   Ist noch viel zu tun.

Da Lift-Puls wird da mit der Zeit auch immer höher...

Und Big-Brother: www.skiline.cc

"Sportlicher Hobbyfahrer"  :Big Grin:   Am Anfang hab ich ja immer warten müssen  :Wink: 
www.skiline.cc/top100?r=114 Cool wären da Höhenmeter pro Zeiteinheit  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Wie geht's dir (georg) eigentlich beim Schussfahren mit dem Supershape Magnum? Beim ersten mal grad auf den Brettern a bissl schneller hab ich fast Angst gehabt damit. Ist schon klar, dass sich der Ski auf den Kanten weit wohler fühlt, aber Schuss kommt mir der schon g'scheid instabil vor. Kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass man schnell mal verschneidet, oder?

----------


## georg

Ich fahr' den Magnum nicht mehr, ich hab den nur eine Woche zum Testfahren gekriegt. Daher kann ich dir auch sagen, dass vergleichbare Carver im Schuß immer ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit "schwammig" werden. Das ist imho konstruktionsbedingt, erstens sind sie kürzer, zweitens greift eine tailliertere Kante weit mehr und führt weniger und drittens verschneidet man durch die hohen Platten viel leichter, daher ist im Rennlauf die max. Standhöhe geregelt. Das wurde nach dem tödlichen Sturz von der Maier so gemacht, weil das angeblich eine der Ursachen war. Also das was in der Kurve viel bringt, kostet Geradeauslauf.

----------


## tribune

wos sogst zu an twintip..?? 
völkl...karma?? 
lg

----------


## noox

Wo ich momentan mit meim Magnum noch a Problem hab: Wenn's zu steil zum Carven ist, aber pickelhart. Da ist mir mein Schwager sowas von davon gefahren, und bei mir war des nur a Krampf. In der Falllinie kurze Schwünge. Da musst ja über die Kanten drehen. Und vermutlich wegen dem kleinen Radius ist das eher zach auf harten Boden. Weil sie da dann vorne und hinten zuviel Kantengriff aufbauen. Jedenfalls machen da dann die beiden Ski net immer das gleiche  :Wink:  

Wenn a bissl a weiche Auflage ist, ist's überhaupt kein Problem und der Ski lässt sich kurz und schnell drehen. Und Carven ist sowieso ein Traum, wenn die Steilheit und die Anzahl der anderen Skifahrer das zulässt.

Ist das eher grundsätzlich so bei kleinem Radius, oder muss ich da nur noch besser fahren lernen  :Wink:  Gibt's sonst an Tipp, dass des besser geht?

----------


## georg

Gerade beim Kurzschwung hat mir der Ski gut gefallen.. auch wenns hart war, wegen dem Kantengriff wo man keine Angst haben muß, dass was wegrutscht.. Hm..  :Confused:  Mehr Kurzschwungtraining??  :Mr. Red: 

Aber wenn du den Ski genial auf die Kante kriegst mußt du eh gut fahren, weil durch den breiteren Mittelteil ist er nicht ganz so spritzig wie ein richtiger Carver.. dafür aber im Gelände auch gut.. der Ski ist halt ein - meine Meinung nach - sehr gut gelungener Kompromiss zwischen Carver und Freerider und dazu noch recht weich aber kein reiner Plastikski, sondern mit Holzkern und Alu. Würde ich nur ein Paar Ski haben wäre das meiner.

----------


## noox

Dann musst mir die Kurzschwung-Technik mal zeigen. 

Beim Carven hab ich kein Problem - außer, dass es auf Kraft und Condi geht. Gestern war's teilweise ziemlich geil. Richtig schöne Schräglagen. Meistens war's gestern aber zu weich dafür. Schon am Vormittag zusammengeschobene Schneehaufen. 

Im weicherem Schnee bzw. Off Piste ist er aber auch ein Traum, weil er sich leicht drehen lässt. Aber wenn's steil und hart ist (vor einer Woche manche Nordhänge in Saalbach z.B.) dann bild ich mir ein, dass ich beim Drehen vorne und hinten an den Kanten "hängen" bleibe. Vermutlich muss ich das einfach nur viel mehr üben.

----------


## georg

Ich schau' mal, vielleicht kann ich ihn mir nochmals ausborgen, momentan liegen meine Prioritäten aber bei anderen Skiern weil ich Touren/Freerider/Geländeskier für mich suche.  :Wink:  Gute Pisten- taugliche Geländegeräte hab ich eh, auch wenns Atomitsch sind.  :Mr. Red: 

Wegen zeigen: Gehn wir mal.. das Wochenende vielleicht Obertauern?

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Wo ich momentan mit meim Magnum noch a Problem hab: Wenn's zu steil zum Carven ist, aber pickelhart. Da ist mir mein Schwager sowas von davon gefahren, und bei mir war des nur a Krampf. In der Falllinie kurze Schwünge. Da musst ja über die Kanten drehen. Und vermutlich wegen dem kleinen Radius ist das eher zach auf harten Boden. Weil sie da dann vorne und hinten zuviel Kantengriff aufbauen. Jedenfalls machen da dann die beiden Ski net immer das gleiche  
> 
> Wenn a bissl a weiche Auflage ist, ist's überhaupt kein Problem und der Ski lässt sich kurz und schnell drehen. Und Carven ist sowieso ein Traum, wenn die Steilheit und die Anzahl der anderen Skifahrer das zulässt.
> 
> Ist das eher grundsätzlich so bei kleinem Radius, oder muss ich da nur noch besser fahren lernen  Gibt's sonst an Tipp, dass des besser geht?


Kanten gscheit herrichten und sie vorn und hinten brechen, das sollt helfen. Je stumpfer die Kanten an den Enden desto leichter dreht der Ski und wer keine Rennen fahrt brauch eh nur unter der Bindung wirklich a Kante  :Wink: 

Je breiter der Ski unter der Bindung desto zacher is es ausserdem Druck auf die Kante zu bringen, das merkt ma halt dann sehr stark wenns hart is. Kann meinen neuen auch wenns richtig hart is kaum auf der Kante halten aber da is der Radius eh so groß, daß des kein Sinn machen würd  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## georg

> Kanten gscheit herrichten und sie vorn und hinten brechen, das sollt helfen.


 Bei den Skiern sind die Kanten von Haus aus gscheid hergerichtet. Kanten brechen könnte man in Erwägung ziehen, aber bevor ich sowas mach, würd ich doch mal eher schaun obs an der Fahrtechnik liegt.  :Wink:

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Bei den Skiern sind die Kanten von Haus aus gscheid hergerichtet. Kanten brechen könnte man in Erwägung ziehen, aber bevor ich sowas mach, würd ich doch mal eher schaun obs an der Fahrtechnik liegt.


Bledsinn, ma passt den Ski an den Fahrstil an und ned umkehrt  :Big Grin: 
Fahrtechnik verbessern schadet natürlich a nie.  :Wink:

----------


## georg

> Bledsinn, ma passt den Ski an den Fahrstil an und ned umkehrt


 Jooo.. aber ich weiß wie der Ski das Werk verläßt und du ned..  :Mr. Red:  Also sag ich: Zuerst anschaun, dann "feilen".  :Twisted:

----------


## DH-Rooky

Wo steht denn, daß der Ski vom Hannes im Auslieferungszustand is?
Es gibt da so "professionelle" Shops...  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Schön langsam verstehe ich, warum man mehrere Ski braucht  :Wink:

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Schön langsam verstehe ich, warum man mehrere Ski braucht


In Österreich braucht ma des damit ma Ersatz hat wenn wieder einer gfladert werd  :Big Grin: 
Na eigentlich is eh ned lustig.

----------


## georg

> In Österreich braucht ma des damit ma Ersatz hat wenn wieder einer gfladert werd
> Na eigentlich is eh ned lustig.


 Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht.. wie ich letztens in Obertauern war, hat mir ein Besoffener - obwohl die Skier auseinandergestellt und vertauscht waren - meine Ski mitgenommen und sich gewundert wieso er ned reinpaßt.. hat sie dann einfach stehengelassen. Befreundete Skilehrer haben das gesehen und noch gelästert, dass der so besoffen ist, dass er ned in seine Ski reinkommt. Wie ich sie dann gefragt hab, ob sie wem mit meinen Skiern gesehen haben ist es ihnen dann doch gedämmert was da los war.. Also muß ned unbedingt "gefladert" im herkömmlichen Sinne sein. Aber die Leut san am Abend so zu, dass die nimmer wissen wer, wo, was sie sind.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Aber trotzdem braucht man mehrere Ski wenn man viel fährt. Ein richtiges Paar und ein altes für die steinigen Sachen ist Mindestausstattung. Erst ab dann isses Luxus.  :Wink: 

Ich werd' mal den neuen Head Monster testfahren, da würd' ich mir dann eine Fritschi Freeride draufgeben. Das wären dann meine Hauptski sollten mir die vom Fahrstil passen.

----------


## Tyrolens

Head Monster? Ist der nicht noch immer Bock steif? 
Meine Empfehlung, schon seit Jahren. Dynastar, früher Intuitive Big, jetzt halt Legend Pro. 
Oder halt das billigste kaufen, was man bekommen kann, weil nach der ersten Ausfahrt die Skier ohnehin nix mehr wert sind.  
Viele Grüße 
Thomas

----------


## Beauty

Also ich bin mit dem Mojo 90 sehr zufrieden, leider hab ich keine Tourenbindung drauf. Die Frage die ich mir gerade stell ist ob der Kästle Tourenfreerider etwas taugt, optisch gefällt er mir sehr und die Marker Duke soll zur Zeit ja das nonplusultra sein. 

Gibts sonst empfehlungen für einen Pistencarver für die Kunstschneepisten ?

----------


## kullerkeks

heloo 
i fohr grod den monster mit duke bindung! moster ist richtig goat weich wordn get good aber schwer iser holt ziemlich!bester freeski k2 apache! 
powder on

----------


## georg

Der neue Monster ist recht weich, ich werd den 82er probieren.. mal schaun was ich zum Probieren krieg.

Nur zur Info: Kästle = Head nur das Design exklusiver und der Ski teurer

----------


## georg

Ah ja.. Nachtrag: Also ich habe letzten Winter den Head Monster 78 Modell 07/08 in 171 und das Modell 08/09 in 165 bekommen. Fahren sich echt geil. Der 78er ist unter der Bindung wie der Name schon sagt 78mm breit und daher noch so schmal, dass sie alls Allrounder gelten können, im Tiefen aber schon sehr gut sind.

Gelände, tiefer und/oder teilverspurter Schnee: Da isser mein neuer Lieblingsski.
Piste: Für einen breiten Freerider überraschend gut. Sogar Carven ist möglich, hab damit einen Skilehreraufrischungskurs gemacht und bin mit den anderen die Pistenski gehabt haben ohne Probleme mitgekommen. Klar geht er schwerer zum Aufkanten und ist kein richtiger Pistenski. Bei harter Piste merkt man natürlich auch dieTorsion an der Schaufel.. aber nochmals: Piste ist bei dem Ski ja Zugabe.
Buckelpiste: Hm.. da würde ich mir ein agileres Fahrverhalten wünschen.
Touren: Den 165er hab ich mir als neuen Tourenski aufgebaut. Das ist letzten Winter mein neuer Lieblingsski geworden. Einziger Nachteil: Das Gewicht. Also das ist ein Genußtourer der für tolle Abfahrtsfreuden sorgt, aber beim Raufgehen verliert man gegenüber einem leichten Plastiktourenski natürlich Zeit, was mir persönlich aber egal ist, weil ich gehe nichts auf Zeit. Dafür rutscht man dann nicht runter sondern fährt, und wie..  :Smile: 

Zusammenfassung:
Aufbau: Sandwich mit Holzkern, ABS Seitenwangen und Aluminium Ober- und Untergurt
Vorteile: Super Fahrverhalten im tieferen Schnee, bei Sprüngen sehr weiches Aufkommen weil Vibrationsarm, Pistentauglich.
Nachteile: Gewicht
Wunschliste: Leichter bei gleichbleibenden Fahrverhalten (oder besser  :Wink: ) und Skischuhmittenmarkierung (meine hatten keine) edit: Die hatten keien weil sein Vorserienmodell war, der richtige hat natürlich eine Mittenmarkierung
Fazit: Mein neuer Lieblingsski bei dem ich nichts "falsches" draufhabe egal wo ich hinfahr.

----------


## JackTheRipper

nachdem ich mir letzte saison meine ski runiniert habe, brauche ich für diese ein neues paar.
die erste frage ist: wann kaufen? sollte ich jetzt schon suchen, oder werden die vorjahresski vor dem winter noch billiger? ein aktuelles paar ski kauf ich mir sicher nicht, da bezahlt man ja teilweise den doppelten preis.
leider hab ich absolut keinen favoriten und steh somit vor der qual der wahl.
ich bin auf der suche nach einem optimalen freerider. piste interressiert mich null, nur ab und zu muss man da mal runter. aber hauptterrain ist sicher powder und cliffs. ich möchte einen ski der auf jeden fall 100+ unter der bindung hat. twintip wär auch angenehm. ich hab da sowas in der art im auge:
www.sport-conrad.com/index.as...rt_nr=70005241

die wären auch geil, aber der preis ist nicht meine liga  :Wink:  :
www.sport-conrad.com/index.as...rt_nr=70000303

vielleicht hat ja von euch wer einen heißen tip oder kennt irgendwelche testberichte.

mfg

----------


## georg

Zeitpunkt: Wenn die Wintersison anfängt.. also dann wann du sie brauchst. Die optimale Auswahl hast du natürlich nur bei aktuellen Modellen, aber das kann ja keiner bezahlen.
Ski: Ich kann ich dir kein konkretes Modell nennen, nur wenn du auf Piste keinen Wert legst, dann benötigst du keine mit Aluminiumgurten. Da reichen reine Holz/Glasfaserski, die wesentlich leichter sind (sich dafür aber mehr tordieren, was im Gelände aber nicht viel ausmacht, das bestimmt den Grip auf hartem Untergrund). Das sollte aber die Auswahl schon mal etwas einschränken vor allem fallen dann ein paar hochpreisige weg.

----------


## JackTheRipper

und die stabilität wird dadurch nicht beeinträchtigt wenn keine alugurten drinnen sind? ich möchte nur erinnern, dass einer meiner letzten ski gebrochen ist nach einem cliff  :Confused:  und sind die ohne alu wirklich so viel leichter?
ich muss sagen, mir ist fast am wichtigsten, dass die ski was aushalten! vor allem der belag sollte sehr dick und hart sein. ich hab bis jetzt immer steine oder felsen erwischt :Cry:

----------


## georg

Die Stabilität wird kaum beeinträchtigt, die Alugurten bringen was für die Federeigenschaften und Torsionssteifigkeit. Beides wichtig wenns hart wird, aber im Gelände eher untergeordnet.
Ich trau mich mal sagen, wenn dir ein Glasfaser/Holzkernski bei einem Cliff bricht, wäre dir ein Glasfaser/Alu/Holzkernski vermutlich auch gebrochen oder zumindest stark gestaucht gewesen.



> sind die ohne alu wirklich so viel leichter?


Mehrgewicht durch das Aluminium bei 180cm und 105mm unter der Bindung ca. 500-600gr pro Ski. Das ist schon viel.



> vor allem der belag sollte sehr dick und hart sein.


 Belagdicke ist so ein Thema.. das hängt nciht nur vom Ausgangsmaterial ab, sondern davon ab wie exakt der Ski verpreßt wurde. Da kannst nur Kantenhöhe messen. Hohe Kante ergibt meist dicken Restbelag.
Hart? Gegen Steine und Felsen bräuchtest einen Keramikbelag.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## georg

Noch was: Wenn du dir Ski aussuchst, dann schau dir die Biegelinie an.

1) Leg beide Ski auf eine glatte Fläche. Die Höhe der Ski muß gleich sein. Wenn nicht, dann such dir ein Paar zusammen. (Viele Hersteller paaren die Ski nicht, die werden wild durcheinandergemischt.)

2) Wenn du zwei gleiche hast denn leg sie Belag zu Belag zusammen und drück sie aneinander. Der Ski muß dann auf der gesamten Fläche schließen (Ausnahme siehe nächster Punkt). Am optimalsten ist, wenn er sich richtig zusammensaugt, also so gut schließt, dass du beim Loslassen merkst wie die Ski durch die Abdichtung der Luft zusammenhalten wollen.

3) Bei Freeridern sagt man ist es besser wenn er Ski beim Zusammendrücken bei den Schaufeln und Hinterenden "aufschnabelt", also sich wieder öffnet. Dadurch soll er besser aufgleiten, der Kantengriff wandert zur Mitte, der Ski greift nicht so brutal zu. Das kann ich aber nur weitergeben wie es Freerider so von sich geben.. ich hab da keine Erfahrungen. Irgendwie klingt das schon nach Voodoo, aber das kann natürlich auch sein, dass es wirklich so ist.  :Confused: 

4) Dann sollte der Ski in Sandwichbauweise sein und ABS Seitenwangen haben, keine Phenol. Phenol ist hart und spröde und bricht gerne.

5) Wegen der Belagdicke kannst du wirklich nur Kantenhöhe messen. Das ist halt nur ein Indiz, aber besser als nix. Da gilt wieder das gleiche wie oben: Ein Paar zusammensuchen. Ski werden so geschliffen, dass der Belag plan ist, wenn sie gut verpreßt wurden bleibt mehr stehen wenn nicht, dann weniger. Verleihski werden nicht auf das letzte Quentchen geschliffen und haben dadurch ein paar Zehntel mehr Belag.. sind dafür aber nicht immer 100%ig plan was für den Verleih aber genau egal ist.

----------


## DirtMerchant

Hat wer an guten Tip für an freeridelastigen aber voll pistentauglichen ski?
als ersatz für meinen alten fischer rx8 (hab noch einen echten freerider im keller)

----------


## georg

Also ich bin übern Head Monster 78 (78mm unter der Bindung) schwer begeistert. Hab ich eh schon weiter oben geschrieben. Der geht auf der Piste überraschend gut, kann man mit ein wenig Umstellung gut carven. Natürlich nicht wie ein Pistenski. Der einzige Nachteil der mir so einfällt ist das Gewicht, aber der hat eben die Alugurte. Alles kann man halt auch nicht haben..

----------


## der andi

um mich da anzuhängen...
hab einen monster 83 und kann mich da beim georg nur anhängen.
pistenperformance echt klasse da quasi der gleiche aufbau wie die reinen pistenski und im gelände auch eine macht. braucht halt etwas mehr geschwindigkeit und nachdruck, dafür liegt er unbeirrbar ;-)
wär auch zu verkaufen...

----------


## georg

> pistenperformance echt klasse


 Für 'nen Freerider. An einen Pistenski kommt er nicht ran.



> braucht halt etwas mehr geschwindigkeit und nachdruck


 Find ich garnicht.. den kannst sogar recht extrem im Kurzschwung bei langsamen Geschwindigkeiten fahren, da geht er genausogut. Hab bei der Wette wer kriegt die meisten Schwünge zusammen garned so übel abgeschnitten.  :Big Grin:  Auch im Tiefen mag er die kurzen klassischen Schwünge. Der ist natürlich auch keine 5m Pulvermacht wo man den Schnaufbordern zeigt wies geht.. weil da brauchts die Breite unter der Bindung. Also für unsere Breiten imho ein sehr guter freeridelastiger Allrounder der im Gelände viel Spaß macht aber auch auf der Piste gecarvt werden kann. So würde ich das zusammenfassen.  :Smile:

----------


## der andi

> Für 'nen Freerider. An einen Pistenski kommt er nicht ran.


...klar... aber im Vergleich mit ähnlichen Freeride Nudeln
bei langen turns hält er echt gut ohne allzuviel kantengriff über Torsion zu verlieren

punkto kurz: im Vergleich zum normalen Pistenski (der auch 17m Radius hat im Vgl zu den 20ig vom Monster ) hab ich doch ein bisschen mehr Kraft gebraucht um ihn in Kurze auf der Piste zu bringen

Aber keine Frage, ein spitzen Ski , nur hab ich jetzt was breiteres und längeres :-D

----------


## daday

Hi Leute,

bin noch nie Salomon gefahren (ausser 1-2 kurze Fahrten auf Testtagen)
würd jetzt einen tollen preis für egal welchen Salomon kriegen...

dachte an deren rennpalette (GS) - 2V oder 3V oder einen Tornado X-Wing, is schon wer einen der ski gefahren?!

bräucht ihn als allrounder - für tiefschnee/gelände - flottes pistenfahren - lange skitage mit kids ;P

bin nicht allzu schwer, aber technisch guter skifahrer und trau mir zu jeden dieser normal erwerblichen "rennski" auch den ganzen tag zu fahren - allerdings weiss ich nicht ob sichs auszahlt...

dachte an einen radius um die 17 meter - länger oder 175 cm

na gut vl kann mir ja wer helfen  :Wink: 

btw. was ist von deren neuer skischuh technologie zu halten?!

----------


## DirtMerchant

salomon sind glaub ich ganz gute ski, werden ja heuer scheinbar auch von atomic produziert  :Wink:  
ich hab mir als pistenski den neuen völkl ac50 zugelegt, bin schon auf die ersten ausfahrten gespannt

----------


## daday

> salomon sind glaub ich ganz gute ski, werden ja heuer scheinbar auch von atomic produziert  
> ich hab mir als pistenski den neuen völkl ac50 zugelegt, bin schon auf die ersten ausfahrten gespannt



seit wann produziert atomic in rumänien?! echt?

naja ich hätt mir etwas aussagekräftigeres erwartet  :Wink: 

letztes jahr bin ich den slalom ski von denen gefahren und der hat zb. sehr wenig kraftaufwand gebraucht im vergleich zu atomic/fischer, dafür hat er eben früher flattern angefangen

den völkl bin ich letztes jahr gfahrn - sehr gemütliches teil nichts zum heizen aber für hin und wieder a bissi powder ganz okay  :Twisted:

----------


## georg

Zu Salomon kann ich dir nix sagen. Wegen "Rennski": Wie nah am Rennski sind die? Denn einen Rennksi wirst du nicht fahren wollen. Ich selber bring mit einem Slalomrennski - wenn es gut geht - 3 passable Schwünge zusammen die einen Rennfahrer wohl zu einem Lachkrampf bringen würden und dann ist Sense, weil ich den von Kraft und Kondition und auch Technik nicht fahren kann. Also das ist kein Spaß. Ich verstehe echt nicht was die Leute mit Rennski haben, ich denke das wollen nur die, die noch nie einen gefahren sind.
Aber gut ich kenn auch einen der grundsätzlich nur mit Riesenslalomrennski mit Radius größer 20m fährt.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Für mich wäre das nix. Es ist interessant, aber Spaß ist das keiner. Erinnert eher an Arbeit.  :Wink:

----------


## daday

> Zu Salomon kann ich dir nix sagen. Wegen "Rennski": Wie nah am Rennski sind die? Denn einen Rennksi wirst du nicht fahren wollen. Ich selber bring mit einem Slalomrennski - wenn es gut geht - 3 passable Schwünge zusammen die einen Rennfahrer wohl zu einem Lachkrampf bringen würden und dann ist Sense, weil ich den von Kraft und Kondition und auch Technik nicht fahren kann. Also das ist kein Spaß. Ich verstehe echt nicht was die Leute mit Rennski haben, ich denke das wollen nur die, die noch nie einen gefahren sind.
> Aber gut ich kenn auch einen der grundsätzlich nur mit Riesenslalomrennski mit Radius größer 20m fährt.  Für mich wäre das nix. Es ist interessant, aber Spaß ist das keiner. Erinnert eher an Arbeit.



haha ja das meinte ich eh,
ich mein die im handel erhältlichen "race carver" also die härtesten normalo ski - aber butterweich im vergleich zu echten worldcup skiern - und ja ich kenn das gefühl und ja ich wills auch nicht, wie soll ich kindern das fahren beibringen wenn ichs selbst nicht kann? :P

ich mein also einfach die salomon modelle die regulär auf der website sind, *nicht* sowas was du bei ski-bilek.de kaufen kannst oder bei div. fachhändlern

----------


## Beauty

Was haltet ihr vom Head Monster 78 mit einer Fritschi Bindung als Freeride / Tourengerät ? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit so einer Kombination ?

----------


## georg

Ja ich.  :Big Grin: 

Naja nicht ganz: Ich hab die Fritschi Diamir (nicht Freeride) auf 2 Tourenskiern und am Head Monster 78 eine naxo. Die naxo ist nicht der Hit, die Fritschi Diamir, und auf dem Skier natürlich die Freeride ist viel besser.

Der Ski ist mein absoluter Liebling geworden, ich hab über den eh hier schon geschrieben. Siehe hier: https://www.downhill-board.com/showp...&postcount=124 Der einzigen Nachteil dieser Kombination: Durch die Aluminiumeinlagern ist der Head recht schwer, das macht ihn aber beim Abfahren zu einem Wahsninnsgerät. Also wenn dir die Abfahrt wichtiger als der Aufstieg ist (bei der Kombination eigentlich selbstverständlich) dann wird dir das Gewicht wohl auch egal sein.
Ich kann das nur empfehlen.  :Way To Go: 
Wenn dir Piste nicht so wichtig ist, kannst du dir auch den Monster 82 ansehen, der ist aber auf der Piste nimmer so zum Carven wie der 78.
Felle mußt du dir halt zuschneiden und in den Head Monster 78 hinten die Nut für den Haken reinfeilen.
Was ich nicht empfehlen kann sind die neuen Colltex Felle mit dem Riemen als Spannsystem. Die alten mit dem Gummi bei der Schaufel funktionieren und halten besser. Besonders das Draufgeben mit dicken Handschuhen, Wind und Kälte ist ein Krampf.

----------


## Beauty

Danke Georg, du jast richtig erkannt dass mir die abfahrt wichtiger ist  :Wink:  . Beim raufgehen muss ich halt das Gewicht mit meiner Kondi ausgleichen das geht schon. So, jetzt hol ich mir das Gerät und warte auf den Kälteinbruch  :Big Grin:

----------


## JackTheRipper

ich hab mich jetzt mal in meinem shop des vertrauens beraten lassen, die haben mir für meine anforderungen den armada jj empfohlen: 

www.armadaskis.com/product/skis/jpju.php

mir gefällt der ski auch und die idee mit dem etwas anderen shape um den powderski auch zumindest halbwegs pistentauglich zu machen. ab und zu muss man ja doch mal die piste queren  :Confused:  
hat den vielleicht jemand aus dem forum oder kann mir jemand was über armada sagen?

----------


## georg

Puuuuhhh.. das ist ja ein Snowboard.  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Da werden dir hier nicht viele was sagen können, ich glaube nicht dass den hier einer fährt. Schon mal auf freeski.net probiert?

Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass du damit zumindest einheimisch kaufst, denn Armadaski werden von Head in Vorarlberg produziert.  :Wink:  Ob die den JJ auch machen weiß ich aber nicht da der Ski schon sehr spezifisch ist.  :Confused: 

Ob Biegelinie und Sidecut das hält was sie versprechen? Hmm.. möglich wäre es. Also wenn du den kaufen solltest, würde ich eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt bestehen. Die Brettln wil ich live sehen.  :Smile:  Im Video scheinen sie auf jeden Fall - egal wie man irgendwo reinknallt - den Fahrer wieder rauszuheben.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Meine Ferndiagnose: Im Pulver sicher toll, er hat eine hohe Schaufel und ist vorne weit aufgebogen. Das ist wichtig. Über Breite brauchen wir nicht reden  :Stick Out Tongue:  wenn das Gewicht auch noch hinkommt ist der im Tiefschnee sicher eine Macht. Der Ski soll angeblich einen Holzkern haben: Hm.. möglich. Dann wäre er schwerer als ein Schaumkern, das Gewicht wird bei dir aber wohl kaum eine große Rolle spielen?

Piste? Unwichtig bei dem Ski.. also ob man mit dem Carven kann? Glaube ich nicht, aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass es schlechter ist als mit einem ähnlich breiten Freerider.

Er ist auf jeden Fall ein netter Ski den nicht jeder fährt. Sag ich mal, keine Ahnung was den Freeridern heuer einfällt.  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## daday

> Er ist auf jeden Fall ein netter Ski den nicht jeder fährt.


und die die ihn fahren, fahren den ski vermutlich auch nur an 2-3,4 tagen in der saison, abhängig davbon wo du wohnst und wie oft du zum fahren kommst.

hab vor 2 jahren in chamonix schon viele solcher modelle gesehen - den k2 der schon vorgebogen is uw - aber ich glaub in den alpen und ohne heli is der etwas sinnlos - ausser dir is sowieso ums geld wurst und du hast im auto genug platz für mehrere paare ski - dann wär so einer bei mir schon im keller  :Smile: 

für highspeed powder fahren mit riesenturns sicher eine wucht, die frage is halt wo man das bei uns wirklich machen kann (wenn du was weisst lass mich bitteeeeee wissen  :Wink: )

edit... hab das video grad erst angeschaut - kriegst den wo billig? ich will auch einen hahah  :Wink:

----------


## JackTheRipper

ja, der is schon eher breit. aber genau das will ich auch. park interessiert mich nicht so, ich möchte die freiheit des freeridens schnuppern  :Wink:  und dafür denke ich passt der recht gut. felle hab ich auch schon gesehen und eine tourenbindung von marker. der ski soll angeblich wirklich optimal aufschwimmen. wenn man druck auf die mitte bringt, dann hebt sich die schaufel noch mal 3cm nach oben.
der mich beraten hat, meint sogar dass man damit carven kann, auch wenn der ski absolut nicht so ausschaut! aber ich brauch ihn ja nicht zum carven, im tiefschnee soll er laufen!

@georg: eine gemeinsame ausfahrt können wir gerne mal in angriff nehmen, würde sagen das machen wir uns spontan aus, wenn die verhältnisse stimmen (powderpowderpowder). dann wirst dich auch mal auf die "snowboards" stellen müssen  :Wink: 

@daday: es gibt bei uns einige versteckte powderschmankerl, man muss nur wissen wo  :Wink:  und wenn man felle hat und selbst gipfel erklimmen kann, dann hat man auch genügend optionen für unverspurte traumhänge. übrigens, kann dir krippenstein nur wärmstens empfehlen. wenns mal vom schnee her passt ein astreines freeridegebiet!
www.krippenstein.at/freeride-...oor/varianten/

----------


## JackTheRipper

www.wintersport.at/wintersport/freeriding.html

noch ein link...

----------


## georg

> dann hebt sich die schaufel noch mal 3cm nach oben.


 Ähnlich wie bei den Palmer Ski. Deren Biegelinie ist auch so abgestimmt, dass sich die Schaufel hochhebt, im Skifargon "aufschnabelt". Auf der Piste - mit unveränderten Sidecut - an sich absolut unerwünscht, weil dann die Kante weiter nach hinten wandert. Im Freeride soll das toll sein, weil der Ski dann viel besser aufschwimmen soll. Aber ich bin so einen Ski noch nicht gefahren.

----------


## Snowthrill

also ich fahr den Völkl Mantra mit der Duke Bindung und ich muss sagen der Ski ist optimal für alles :-) ausser für die ganz fetten Runs...dafür hab ich dann den Dynastar Huge Trouble, also auch einen Rocker....
Kann mir schon vorstellen, das der Armada nicht so schlecht ist und das du ihn sicher mehr wie 2-3 Tage im Jahr fahren kannst...Piste ist mit solchen Skien natürlich vollkommen uninteressant, aber das will man ja eh nicht, wenn man die fetten Teile unter den Füssen hat...
was ich als Alternative noch empfehlen könnte wären der Katana und der Gotama von Völkl....

----------


## Bine

mal hier schaun: www.blizzard-ski.com 
kann ich nur empfehlen!!!
und was die wenigsten wissen: haben auch freeride und freestyle ski im programm. blizzard hat in der letzten zeit das team in dem bereich ziemlich vergrößert. haben zbsp auch einen extrem-freeride ski (den vom kreitler) mit 58m radius.

----------


## georg

Apropos Blizzard: Wen die Skifertigung interessiert der findet auf der Blizzard Seite unter Unternehmen das Video "Wie entsteht ein Ski". Da sieht man sehr viele Elemente der Fertigung die bei anderen Firmen nicht gerne hergezeigt werden. Blizzard hat da eine sehr feine offene Tradition..
 :Smile:

----------


## Zap

Jetzt hat mich das Breite-Ski-Thema auch in seinen Bann gezogen und dabei habe ich diese Skifirma gefunden: PALE. Kennt die jemand? Sind in Kärnten zu Hause und bauen auch ganz ordentlich breite Tiefschneelatten. Zudem sind sie recht simpel und solide aufgebaut.

Link: www.palesport.com/website_stat/navigation.html

----------


## daday

> Jetzt hat mich das Breite-Ski-Thema auch in seinen Bann gezogen und dabei habe ich diese Skifirma gefunden: PALE. Kennt die jemand? Sind in Kärnten zu Hause und bauen auch ganz ordentlich breite Tiefschneelatten. Zudem sind sie recht simpel und solide aufgebaut.
> 
> Link: www.palesport.com/website_stat/navigation.html



ich hab sogar einen  :Wink:  - aber den "new spirit 500 x" - is ein feines gerät leider hab ich ihn mir für alltagstaugliches fahren zu kurz genommen - auf eis und harter piste super gerät echt lustig

welche von den tiefschnee latten intressiern dich denn? werd die vermutlich testen jetzt im november oder dann im dezember

preislich sinds ja attraktiv und wenn dir wurst is ob irgendeine große marke draufsteht sicher perfekt!

zum solide bin ich noch nicht ganz entschlossen was zu sagen - meine haben bis jetzt schlecht prärierte pisten ausgehalten (also steine und wurzeln und so was man halt auch abseits sich so einfangt) - die von meinem vater haben allerdings ein riesenstück vom belag ausgerissen - daumennagel groß - wobei ich dazu sagen muss das der das bis jetzt mit jedem seienr ski geschafft hat  :Twisted:

----------


## georg

Hab mal 3 Ski auseinandergsschnitten. Witzig, der Atomic Supercross (die 2 linken Stücke) besteht quasi nur aus PU-Schaum. Rechts daneben ein Head Cap und ein Head Sandwich.

----------


## JackTheRipper

du mörder!!!  :Twisted:  

waren die schon fertig?

is aber interessant wie sich die bauweisen da unterscheiden. nett  :Cool:  

bei mir wirds jetzt dann bald zeit die neuen latten zu kaufen. is ja schon fast genug schnee fürs freeriden  :Smile:

----------


## Tobias

> Hab mal 3 Ski auseinandergsschnitten. Witzig, der Atomic Supercross (die 2 linken Stücke) besteht quasi nur aus PU-Schaum. Rechts daneben ein Head Cap und ein Head Sandwich.


wär´ interessant wie´s bei den "Top-Modellen" ausschaut.

Von den "billigeren" Ablegern der jeweiligen Serie (SX 10) hat ja eh kaum wer was anderes erwartet, aber wenn ein Ski mit > € 600.- regulär im Gschäft steht, dann würd´ ich da drin schon gern was anderes sehen als a bissi a Dämmmaterial...

@Georg: du bist ja da jetzt scheinbar in der größten Mafia-Branche überhaupt beschäftigt  :Wink:  Und bisher dachte ich des "Bike-Business" is durch nix zu schlagen  :Wink:

----------

